# فكرة عمل غلايه زيت



## hatem_shaker (23 مايو 2010)

اريد معرفة فكره غلاية زيت لتسخين 4 احواض حجم كل حوض 3 متر مكعب ولكم الشكر اصحاب الخبره
ثانيا بالنسبه للحوض الاول والثانى فيجب ان تكون درجة حرارته من 60-70 درجه مئويه والحوض مصنوع من الحديد المدهون برايمر والماده المراد تسخينها قلويه
والحوض الثالث يجب ان تكون درجة الحراره به 50 -60 درجه ومصنوع من الاستانلس والماده المراد تسخينها حمضيه ضعيفه
والحوض الرابع والاخير ماء عادى يسخن الى 90-80 درجه​


----------

